# l'incroyable IRCEM !



## bidulle (Vendredi à 08:58)

bonjour !

mercredi j'ai reçu un courrier de l'ircem disant que l'aide à la fonction m'était accordée, vous savez les 500 € auxquel on a droit pour l'achat de matériel.

c'est fantastique ...... ah oui pourquoi mon titre " incroyable " tout simplement car j'avais fait la demande le 28 février 2022 !!!

vous vous rendez compte du temps que ça à pris !!! quasiment 10 mois et demi !!! si ça, ça n'est pas un record !


----------



## Ariv42 (Vendredi à 09:04)

Ayant fait la demande en octobre je peux encore attendre....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Vendredi à 09:06)

10 mois et demi 😱 faut pas être pressé, comme on dit mieux vaut tard que jamais mais c est abuser 

J ai fait une  demande le 30 octobre toujours rien a ce jours , quand je fais demande chèque vacances et culture en 1 mois je les ai


----------



## Nanou91 (Vendredi à 09:19)

Bonjour
500 euros tu avais au moins ce montant en facture ? ou c'est un forfait ?


----------



## bidulle (Vendredi à 09:21)

@Nanou91 j'avais une facture de 419.92 E et j'ai reçu 419.92 € donc je peux encore acheter pour environ 80 €


----------



## Emily (Vendredi à 09:49)

Bizarre, j'ai fait une demande en janvier 2022, remboursement un mois plus tard suite à l'envoi de ma facture.


----------



## fanny35 (Vendredi à 10:18)

Bonjour,
J'ai l'impression qu'ils traitent au hasard 🤔 moi j'avais eu l'aide très rapidement.


----------



## Louanne (Vendredi à 10:21)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi fait une demande en février !!! 
Bah j'attends toujours 🙄
Tu redonnes espoir 😉


----------



## Petuche (Vendredi à 11:08)

Faut pas chercher les filles c'est. ..l'administration🤣


----------



## Nany88 (Vendredi à 11:47)

Moi le 20 octobre je peut tjrs attendre


----------



## Griselda (Vendredi à 14:25)

Moi je suis une quiche, je loupe le coche à chaque fois. Ne pense pas à garder mes factures...


----------



## MeliMelo (Vendredi à 14:35)

Sur leur site c'est écrit que 80 % des dossiers sont réglés rapidement (un truc du genre). Pour les autres dossiers🐌


----------



## fanny35 (Vendredi à 14:48)

Ca dépend comment ils traitent les dossiers...
S'ils mettent les nouveaux sur le dessus de la pile, les 20% restants n'ont pas fini d'attendre


----------



## Louanne (Vendredi à 16:26)

Exactement, pour ma part on me demande des nouvelles pièces tous les 3 ou 4 mois. Et je pense que mon dossier repasse tout en bas à chaque fois 😒


----------



## Nounic (Vendredi à 18:36)

Bonsoir 
Pour ma part  le 1er octobre 22 j'ai fait une demande d'aide sociale dans le cadre Prévention santé activité physique pour mes cours de cardio training et Pilates et ma cotisation vient de m'être remboursé en totalité. Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Vendredi à 18:39)

Je pense aussi que pour chaque catégorie il y a une telle somme allouée a l année et quand la somme est épuisé ben faut attendre


----------

